# Comfortable Work boots



## Troythehandyman (Dec 8, 2015)

Trying to find a comfortable boot that lasts more than a year, I do mostly remodel from demo to final inspection.


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli (Dec 30, 2014)

I wear Redwings







with a gel sole insert.







They are comfortable, durable, but don't sweat which sucks in the summer.


----------



## Fav321 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sears Die Hard Boots... Been a favorite for years.. From Concrete restoration, Iron work to roofing.

Just my opinion...everyone is different.. I wear a wide boot and they make a very comfortable wide Die Hard.

http://www.sears.com/clothing-shoes...boots&ef_id=VjCLzAAABZGfTg2p:20151210222135:s


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Fav321 said:


> Sears Die Hard Boots... Been a favorite for years.. From Concrete restoration, Iron work to roofing.
> 
> Just my opinion...everyone is different.. I wear a wide boot and they make a very comfortable wide Die Hard.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/clothing-shoes...boots&ef_id=VjCLzAAABZGfTg2p:20151210222135:s


Ditto^^^:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I roll with Red Wings and Superfeet inserts, the Superfeet need replaced a couple times a year, but the boots seem to last 18 months or so for me.


----------



## mtb (Oct 11, 2012)

I wear Danners. I used to buy rainforests when I worked trails for the parks/forest service, but I got some Chinese made Danner Workmans and they held up (mostly the inner liner tore on one) for 3 years.

I've been wearing the US made Danner Quarries for the last 6 months and they are doing fine so far. Got them on sale for $165.

Danners have always been very comfortable right out of the box for me. And they seem to last.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatidave (Dec 3, 2015)

I personally love the Red Wings. And it helps that there is a store very close to my house.


----------



## bobeckbuilt (Oct 19, 2015)

Chippewa or Carolina loggers, both have served me quite well, i got 2 good years out of the Chippewa's and that was pretty much 3 season inside and outside work. I just got the Carolinas in August so ill have to see how they hold up so far.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Fav321 said:


> Sears Die Hard Boots... Been a favorite for years.. From Concrete restoration, Iron work to roofing.
> 
> Just my opinion...everyone is different.. I wear a wide boot and they make a very comfortable wide Die Hard.
> 
> ]




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I bought a pair of Sears Die Hards two years ago this very month. They were comfortable from day one. I oil the heck out of them about every other week (mortar and concrete are real hard on leather).I have been totally satisfied with them. The only thing I miss is the steel toe. These are the first pair of boots without them for as long as I can remember. When it comes time to replace them,I thing they will get my business again.:thumbsup:


Oh by the way,they were $ 100.00 boots on sale 50 % off.:thumbup:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

How the heck do you keep the toe from wearing out ?

I was up / down most of the day. Work boots of 30 days - toes is through already. Doesn't seem to take much ???


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I can walk through five pairs of tennis shoes in a year. I have a pair of boots but only wear them about a month or so a year when it's cold. I really like flat soled tennis shoes. Can feel a top plate better walking on it. Imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

fjn said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Sears Die Hards two years ago this very month. They were comfortable from day one. I oil the heck out of them about every other week (mortar and concrete are real hard on leather).I have been totally satisfied with them. The only thing I miss is the steel toe. These are the first pair of boots without them for as long as I can remember. When it comes time to replace them,I thing they will get my business again.:thumbsup:
> ...


I have worn Die Hards for 25 years. Still the same size, same style. Probably wear them out in a year, but prior to that I tried others and the wear out time was similar.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

For as long as I remember I been always buying 2 pairs of Wolverine waterproof insulated 6" work boot and Wolverine Durashocks also 6" waterproof and insulated.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

We Fix Houses said:


> How the heck do you keep the toe from wearing out ?
> 
> I was up / down most of the day. Work boots of 30 days - toes is through already. Doesn't seem to take much ???


buy Keens. incredibly comfortable. durable and have rubber toe caps that are molded into the sole and can't fall off. also come in wide widths.


----------



## Glad (Oct 24, 2015)

What is a good boot for sheathing roofs? It's winter and i'm tired of wearing tennis shoes while doing a roof. I also am fed up with almost dying because I slip on an 8 while carrying a sheet (kickers save lives). I was thinking about getting some die hards from sears but I wanted to hear everyone's opinion. What is a great boot, but one where I won't slip while sheathing an 8+ pitch?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Fav321 said:


> Sears Die Hard Boots... Been a favorite for years.. From Concrete restoration, Iron work to roofing.
> 
> Just my opinion...everyone is different.. I wear a wide boot and they make a very comfortable wide Die Hard.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/clothing-shoes...boots&ef_id=VjCLzAAABZGfTg2p:20151210222135:s


I've only worn one pair of Die Hards in my life and i got them about 6 months ago...I like them and they're comfortable, but the soles are too slippery for my liking. I initially thought it was because they were new, but that's simply not the case. I would not recommend their Moc toe/wedge sole version to anyone who demands the best traction in their boots.

I won't even go on roofs with them as they've proven themselves deadly in my opinion.

I will say I own about 30 pair of different boots that i'm always switching up as the jobs dictate. I probably have some in excess of ten years old that have lots of miles left.

It's an addiction and I'm well aware...If my wife can have fifty pocketbooks, her hubby can certainly have his share of boots.

I do like Wolves in the 6" variety, Harrisons, Raiders, Barkley with the durashocks. Redwing moc toe 875's are a fav, My Keen 8" Wenatchee's are probably one of the best protective boots I've ever worn and I like Cats as well...I'm breaking in the new 6" Compressors which are very light and have some serious antislip soles...not too aggressive but they grab nice. I love their low top Argons in the summer, although I wear them out fast kinda like my Sketchers.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll tell you what, sperry cloth deck shoes for boating grip awesome on roofs. The ones that lace up with white cotton laces. It's too bad that when it rains your feet get wet and if we had ice and snow here your toes would freeze and fall off. But for roofs they grip like a mother ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I love my Red Wings. They have survived 3 years of concrete, kicking forms, playing in the mud, framing, all that good stuff. I'm definitely not nice to them, and they don't complain. I usually wear them out in the bush too, on the quad or in the truck. They've worn out all the cushion now though, so the dogs are barking at the end of the day. I don't use inserts though, my high instep means I don't have the room for it.

You can get a toe cap paste from them that you paint on and it takes the wear damage. I didn't use it, but I haven't worn out my toe either, not even from crawling around on brushed concrete slabs. Dang my laces are still original on those boots!


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I just went through the boot buying process yet again, the struggle is real. I'm a size 12 wide or 13 regular for reference to my suggestions.

Your gonna get a lot of opinions, best bet is try on lots of boots and pick something that fits perfect. Keep searching till you find the right fit, settling on something that's "ok" will only leave you with pain in your feet. 

Ive tried Redwing , didn't fit right and they have very crappy stock insoles, major turn off for a boot at that price point. Danner, supper comfortable insoles , but fit issues for me again. Both brands seem to have a limited line up for a framing carpenter that needs movement, a lot of rock solid boots, but too stiff, or long break in periods. 

Keen has the most comfortable boots right out of the box Ive ever worn. I don't think Ive gotten more than a year out of any boot in 16 years of framing, and because I'm framing I doubt I ever will, unless I rotate boots, which I'm starting this year. Winter and rest of the year pair. Plus almost all boots will loose their water proofing around 8 months, so after about a years use you would want a new pair if you like dry feet. Also I have NEVER had a safety toe exposed due to the cap they put on the front.

For a roof Keen Pittsburgh is my go to.


















I also like the tread on the Detroit as well, great grip on osb/ply










Only reason I'm wearing different ones right now is due to the winter. Were required to wear a safety toe, steel is too cold, so I need a composite toe. Keen has a limited selection, tried the Rainer, it does NOT stick to anything.

So right now I'm doing the Carhartt Rugged Flex, which looks to have a good sole for on the roof, haven't tried it out yet, but I can post back once I get the roof for my current house in about a week or so. 

They are comfortable right out of the box and have 400 gram insulation, nice and warm, almost too warm. I would recommend wearing polypropylene socks to help with sweating.


----------



## ko_jun (Jul 13, 2006)

i just bought a pair of Keen vernons. First couple days, my feet were aching. I broke them in fast doing some foundation work and now they feel good. Perfect for people with wide feet.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

just picked up a new pair of Red Wing custom insoles yesterday to replace my year and a half old pair. you bake them in the oven and mold them to your feet before wearing. what a difference they make and they're guaranteed for a year.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Just bought this pair of red wings, same as the last pair I had. They are the most comfortable boots I've had. A pair of Dakotas last me 4-6 months the redwings lasted me 15 months I'm going to send my old pair to get resoled and swap these boots out when it's time for repairs.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I went other route. I checked backpacking forums for recommendation. So I have Kamik Nation wide for very cold weather and plan to buy one version of Columbia Bugaboot for weather that is to warm for Kamik but to cold for sneakers. Kamik are 200 gr Thininsulate pack boot and Bugaboot are 200 gr insulated "hiking" boots. I have already one Bugaboot 8" tall for my every day in mn winter and it is best boot that I had ever. Version for work will actually be Columbia Whitefield. It is like Bugaboot only 6"shaft and litlle more mesh for air.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

C2projects said:


> Just bought this pair of red wings, same as the last pair I had. They are the most comfortable boots I've had. A pair of Dakotas last me 4-6 months the redwings lasted me 15 months I'm going to send my old pair to get resoled and swap these boots out when it's time for repairs.


I have owned those same boots. 
Good boot. Comfortable. 
Best part is the free laces.
:clap:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I can't keep a bit fit more that 6-8 months once they start smelling real bad I get rid of them


----------



## Robert66 (Mar 5, 2016)

Danners.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Skylooker said:


> Chippewa or Carolina loggers, both have served me quite well, i got 2 good years out of the Chippewa's and that was pretty much 3 season inside and outside work. I just got the Carolinas in August so ill have to see how they hold up so far.



I've never met a pair of comfortable loggers.


Maybe I'm just not one for high heels...

I've been wearing these all year and they're great so far. http://www.amazon.com/Chippewa-Tough-Insulated-Lace-Up-Utility/dp/B00INUPF7W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I always have at least two good pair of red wings to alternate, It gives the boots a chance to dry out without a bootdryer, and I hope a little less stink... and a chance to oil them every couple of weeks.

i like the newer inserts that have little ports that pump air around a little bit while you walk.

For less than a days pay you can have comfortable dry feet all day. and of course they are deductible.

And always carry an over night bag with a change of shoes/socks along with clean/dry clothes and underwear. Its silly driving an hour or 90 minutes home with wet feet.


----------



## MRodHandyman (Feb 3, 2016)

Just bought my first pair of Georgia boots ($90) that slip (sort of) on and off. I like them because they are rugged yet they allow me to take off an on when entering my clients home. 

Of course I also have a pair of not rugged walmart $20 clogs that allow me to do the same when I am not doing anything dangerous but most constantly go in and out of a clients home.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Georgia Giants for me too.

I don't do much in the way of carpentry or the other trades anymore. I get to sit at my desk on the 'puter all day (and loving it).

But when I do install the odd window or door, it's always Georgia Giants on my feet.

I sound like a ****ing commercial.

Andy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Georgia Giants for me too.
> 
> I don't do much in the way of carpentry or the other trades anymore. I get to sit at my desk on the 'puter all day (and loving it).
> 
> ...


My feet hurt just looking at those.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Just picked these up. Probably the most comfortable work/ drive around boots I've owned even with the composite toe. Merrell. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been real happy with my Keen "Pittsburgh" boot. A year and a half so far and holding up well.comfy


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

I like keens, but I wear through them too quick, but once they’re worn out I wear them around the shop or for inside work. 

I like danners too, but they also don’t last forever. 

I bought a pair of kenetreks recently. They’re not broke in yet, we’ll see how they do. I’ve only heard good things about them, pretty pricey though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

i've been wearing the keen targhee 2 boots for about 3 years.

they last a solid 2 years.

very comfortable & EXTREMELY LIGHT WEIGHT...

have held up well pouring concrete...

& are pretty dam waterproof...:thumbsup:

my old framing days i wore redwing irish setters...:thumbsup:

outstanding boots...

heavy site work, logging & fire fighting i wore the whites smoke jumper series...:thumbsup:

one hell of a pair of boots, especially after you broke them in...:thumbsup:


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Here’s the line up. The keens are the high top tennis shoe style, I think they’re called the mid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I’ve gone through a few pair of what griz posted, mine last about 6 months or so. The waterproofing is good. Maybe they hold up better where there’s no winter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> i've been wearing the keen targhee 2 boots for about 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a pair of those. Rarely need them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I stay away from anything with a heel. Especially walking joists and beams.


Mike.
_______________


----------

